# hedgehogs and music



## hedgiebum14

Rose is not a calm hedgehog, its either she wants to explore or shes grumpy. but i dont know what it is, no matter what if i turn on Jack Johnson, she calms down and lays on my lap. so here's the question, do hedgehogs enjoy calming music?


----------



## JessHog613

I think it's just a personality quirk for some of them. my little guy absolutely loves it when i sing to him. he cuddles up and goes right to sleep. it's funny because that was our first memory together, me singing towards the back of the car as I drove him home. but, he also seems to like the sound of the music I play at night while I'm sleeping, as well as the TV during our cuddle time, but he absolutely hates cuddling while I type anything on the keyboard. he actually went as far as to try to bite said keyboard several times.


----------



## hedgiebum14

JessHog613 said:


> I think it's just a personality quirk for some of them. my little guy absolutely loves it when i sing to him. he cuddles up and goes right to sleep. it's funny because that was our first memory together, me singing towards the back of the car as I drove him home. but, he also seems to like the sound of the music I play at night while I'm sleeping, as well as the TV during our cuddle time, but he absolutely hates cuddling while I type anything on the keyboard. he actually went as far as to try to bite said keyboard several times.


Rose seems to love music, shes a bitter to, grumpy little thing. i still love her though


----------



## JessHog613

lol. Hudson is getting better, but he was a rescue and I fear that the biting may be why his owner wanted to get rid of him. he is the cuddliest little thing, though. he loves to sleep on my tummy during cuddle time in the evenings, and he purrs at me when I go over to check on his progress of cage destruction in the evenings.


----------



## Aylwen

I think its interesting how hedgehogs react to music of different sorts. My little Laurel loved classical music and musical music. She would listen to me be ready for auditions and just get all happy. But Alice loves the more lively part of life, and enjoys dubstep. Weird i know. And no one believes me, but she is so happy when i play it. She likes me singing when she wants to sleep too, so i play her some nevershoutnever and sing along to her. Such a cute little bugger.


----------



## sweettea

My male, Oatie, doesn't have any feelings towards music one way or the other. But my female, Noodles, doesn't like Lady Gaga, that's for sure. I was listening to it and all I'd see is her huffing up and trying to get away from the sound. I guess I'll have to figure out what she does like one of these days...


----------



## MibMaster11

Pip loves it when I play the harmonica!


----------



## Katten

I usually play rain/nature sounds for Tinkerball.


----------



## Crowley is loved

Hahaha Crowley Is a lot like me, I will listen to anything but country and pop music and I always have music playing( at a decent level- don't want to hurt tiny eardrums) . But I discovered that Crowley ,like me will get uneasy when it's quite( that's also why I have to leave the facet running during bath times) 

So yeah, Crowley always seems happy and I have everything from Beethoven, dubstep, rock, heavy metal etc. Playing. 

The only weird thing is she gets sacred during thunder storms- even when I turn up the music so she can't hear it, she will only calm down when I hold her and won't sleep till it passes. The also weird thing is that I played an old white noise sound track with a storm on it and it didn't bother her, but anytime there is a real storm she freaks. So yeah rambles a little  

Anyway, as with any living thing it's just part of their personality and experiences.


----------



## Khandt

My Quilbert loves soft string and piano music, anything else makes him all huffy


----------



## nikki

This thread is 4 years old. Please don't post on old threads.


----------



## welcomemoo

I don't mean to be a party pooper, but my boy doesn't seem to like any unusual sounds at all. xD
He's a grumpy pants though so it's not unexpected.


----------



## nikki

As I already said, this thread is 4 years old. As per forum rules do not post on old threads.


----------

